# Working on sub install



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks good. If you need any assistance, XtremeRevolution is the guy to talk to.

He has ample knowledge on subs, and builds high quality boxes at a reasonable price.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm going to be putting this stuff in this weekend and have a couple questions.
The sub I got for Xmas is a 4 ohm duel voice coil and I think I might need to exchange it for a 4 ohm. single voice coil. 
Is this correct, that if I want to run it bridged at 2ohms to the amp?
Does a 4ohm load turn into a 2ohm load when the amp is bridged?
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

snowvette said:


> I'm going to be putting this stuff in this weekend and have a couple questions.
> The sub I got for Xmas is a 4 ohm duel voice coil and I think I might need to exchange it for a 4 ohm. single voice coil.
> Is this correct, that if I want to run it bridged at 2ohms to the amp?
> Does a 4ohm load turn into a 2ohm load when the amp is bridged?
> Thanks for any advice.


The wiring and impedance will be determined by the subwoofer, not the amp. The amp simply reacts to a particular impedance. If it's a two-channel amp, you may find that each channel can support 2 ohms, but if you bridge them, they will only go down to 4 ohms but at a higher power output.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Does the cat make it louder ?


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

So would a 4 ohm svc sub work best with my old Punch 75 HD?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

snowvette said:


> So would a 4 ohm svc sub work best with my old Punch 75 HD?



Output Power at 12V:
2 x 37.5W @ 4 ohms RMS (0.05% THD+N - 20Hz to 20KHz)
2 x 60W @ 2 ohms RMS (0.1% THD+N - 20Hz to 20KHz)
1 x 120W @ 4 ohms bridged RMS

So yes, you'll want to run it at 4 ohms bridged. I would expect to get around 150-175W RMS out of this before clipping. It _may _be underpowered for your purposes. Be careful or you'll fry the sub with a clipped signal.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you sir.
Luckily I can exchange the sub without any issue.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

snowvette said:


> Thank you sir.
> Luckily I can exchange the sub without any issue.


How much was spent on that sub and box?


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

GF and I have known the owner of the car audio shop since the mid 90s. It was Christmas gift so I don't know exactly. I would guess, less than $200. I had no idea I was getting it. I asked for a new box for an old 10" sub I had and got these.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

snowvette said:


> GF and I have known the owner of the car audio shop since the mid 90s. It was Christmas gift so I don't know exactly. I would guess, less than $200. I had no idea I was getting it. I asked for a new box for an old 10" sub I had and got these.


Do you have a way to cap off the port and turn it into a sealed box? 

Is it more worthwhile for you to return the box and instead use a different sub/box, or to get a more powerful amp?

What specific sub are we talking about here?


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes I could plug it if needed pretty easy.It's a 12" Diamond CXD black 4 ohm dvc.I already talked to the shop and they are ordering me a 2 ohm dvc sub.And I could upgrade the amp if needed.The box and sub were a gift, so I don't want to hurt feelings by returning them. She got the sub and box for like$186. I'm realy not looking for a banging system. Just a tad more low end.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

snowvette said:


> Yes I could plug it if needed pretty easy.It's a 12" Diamond CXD black 4 ohm dvc.I already talked to the shop and they are ordering me a 2 ohm dvc sub.And I could upgrade the amp if needed.The box and sub were a gift, so I don't want to hurt feelings by returning them. She got the sub and box for like$130. I'm realy not looking for a banging system. Just a tad more low end.


That will definitely give you enough low end. Can you get me an exact model number for the sub?


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

CXD124 | Diamond Audio


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

snowvette said:


> CXD124 | Diamond Audio


I'd try to give it 250-300W RMS of amplifier power, preferably CEA-2006 certified.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

How about this one?
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_17785_Boston-Acoustics-GT-2125.html


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

snowvette said:


> How about this one?
> Boston Acoustics GT-2125 (gt2125) GT Reference 2-Channel Amplifier


I've recommended that amplifier to others on a number of occasions. It's a great amp.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Finaly got the time to put this stuff in this weekend. sounds WAY better then I thouhgt it was going to. Here are a few pics of the install. I used this sweet bulk head fitting to run the power wire from the batt. through the clutch pedal block off.


----------

